# Nintendo starts to hit Flashcart dealers.



## Jakob95 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nintendo is starting to close down websites that sell Flashcarts as off now.  First website they seemed to close is thedsdeals.com

They even make a new site for the Anti-Piracy campaign.

http://ap.nintendo.com/


----------



## asdf (Sep 3, 2009)

It's good they shut down thedsdeals.com. They scam people. As long as they don't close DX, I'm fine


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 3, 2009)

>.> Well that's one store I don't use. Meh don't care we can still get stuff from other places. For that matter can they even close a website in China?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 3, 2009)

I told you Nintendo....
I wouldn't pirate your games IF THEY WEREN'T SO FUCKING EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought from Thedsdeals.com once.  I bought a R4(Original).  It took them 1 week to ship it.  It works anyways and the R4 is real.  I ordered from them like in December of 2008.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 3, 2009)

what the hell does nintendo have to complain about? their sales are as good as (if not better than) ever!

and about the developers who are suffering, they tend to be the shovelware developers anyways, so who gives a fuck?


----------



## vergilite (Sep 3, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I told you Nintendo....
> I wouldn't pirate your games IF THEY WEREN'T SO FUCKING EXPENSIVE.



+1
i mean at least 360 games are dual layer so your paying for quality


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2009)

They have no legal grounds to take down flashcart dealers, though. All flashcart sites give a warning to only use the carts for homebrew purposes, not for game piracy. That alone excludes them from liability. There's no way anyone will be able to stop piracy, let alone Nintendo, without some major restriction of freedom.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 3, 2009)

Go here>> http://ap.nintendo.com/internet/

And read were it says Game Copying Devices.  They didn't mention the Acekard 2i or the M3 Zero.  They mentioned all the old flashcarts lmao.

Flash Advance Linker, EZ-Flash, EZ-Pass and NeoFlash Linker


----------



## Denida (Sep 3, 2009)

Well they gotta have SOMETHING to brag about.... lol


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2009)

WE MUST PROTECT THE BUNG CARTS!


----------



## anaxs (Sep 3, 2009)

well i doubt that nintendo doesnt know about the better cards
hope fully nothin serious is going to happen


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you're paying around $60 for a brand new 360 game too.

First, I love the "stern faced" Mario they put on the site for anti-piracy. I'm pretty sure Black Beard and his pirates are shitting their trousers right now...

Second, if Nintendo wanted to "combat piracy", why don't they make their systems harder to hack? I mean, you can pirate games from atleast 10 different systems (including Wii and Gamecube) with amateur hacking experience and an SD card. Or, for the DS, you can spend around $30 for a flashcart and a MicroSD card and go crazy with DS games. Same goes for DSi.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 3, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Go here>> http://ap.nintendo.com/internet/
> 
> And read were it says Game Copying Devices.  They didn't mention the Acekard 2i or the M3 Zero.  They mentioned all the old flashcarts lmao.
> 
> Flash Advance Linker, EZ-Flash, EZ-Pass and NeoFlash Linker



If you actually read it, you would've seen that it said those "are just a few examples of game copying devices that enable users to copy Nintendo games from the Internet."

On another note, it seems now Nintendo is trying to take over the world and I have a bad feeling they're going to win this round. It's just a very bad premonition...


----------



## antonkan (Sep 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> WE MUST PROTECT THE BUNG CARTS!
> 
> Well, I just want more piracy. Anti-piracy of Nintendo only affects to the Nintendo DS system, not the Wii. On The DS Deals, they won't sell flashcarts and microSD card anymore, just the Nintendo DS power charger. Here's the message:
> 
> ...


----------



## saxamo (Sep 3, 2009)

ROFLMAO look at mario's face. It's kind of an interesting website, from our stance, you know? Their photos page sucks.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 3, 2009)

@antonkan  piracy*****


----------



## TheDestroyer (Sep 3, 2009)

You probably meant anti-piracy not anti-privacy.. lol?


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 3, 2009)

This shit looks like it's getting serious...


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I hope they won't close Realhotstuff.com its also USA based.

EDIT:  Is this going on the main page or what?


----------



## Green0scar (Sep 3, 2009)

And I bet anyone new to Emulations will check it out after reading through this.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Sep 3, 2009)

i sent them a report of piracy and said this in every comment box:

stopping sales of a product that can be used to pirate, even when the website said not to do that  is disgusting. im going to buy a psp and tell everyone i know to pirate games from nintendo.

i hope they like it (no way am i buying a psp im just going to start pirateing (more))


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 3, 2009)

They better not close RealHotStuff.com...also look at their flash card images page:
http://ap.nintendo.com/detect/photos/devices/copiers_ds.jsp
They're all outdated, I've never even heard of a "moon media player" (I guess it's a flashcart that has moonshell on it?)  The most recent thing they have is the R4, and that's the old version.  They also mention Wii modchips, but how would you see one without it being in your own Wii? (since one of the main parts of this site is to report piracy devices and things)

EDIT:WTH?  They (nintendo) refer to copied Wii games on Bit Torrent as "Wii Roms"

Lol this was about some company who had 1000 "R4 copying devices"


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In addition to the counterfeit Nintendo products, police also seized a working Bazooka gun from the criminals.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 3, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> i sent them a report of piracy and said this in every comment box:
> 
> stopping sales of a product that can be used to pirate, even when the website said not to do that  is disgusting. im going to buy a psp and tell everyone i know to pirate games from nintendo.
> 
> i hope they like it (no way am i buying a psp im just going to start pirateing (more))



You're a genius!


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

What a poor attempt in combating piracy, if they really want to do something can't they just work with the US and Japanese governments.


----------



## Overlord Zetta (Sep 3, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> What a poor attempt in combating piracy, if they really want to do something can't they just work with the US and Japanese governments.



Indeed Hop2089, it is rather pathetic isn't it. Shutting down Flashcart dealers doesn't solve anything in the long run, the roms are still out there on the internet. The fact that they haven't updated their little AP propaganda manual is even more pathetic.

Sigh, and this was a company I once admired and loved. Now I almost feel completely the opposite. Nintendo seems to have become a dictatorship of sorts...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 3, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Nintendo and its over 100 independent publishers and developers lose hundreds of millions of dollars per year to international pirates and counterfeiters.



Hahaha, hundreds of millions of dollars my ass. Even if there is a slight possibility they would lose that much (which isn't), it makes me want to pirate more.

What a bunch of idiots, they should just give up, no matter what they do, it's a war they can't win, ever. Pirates will always exist. Beside, I am not ever gonna pay for any nintendo stuff ever again, it's expensive as hell and I don't want to pay if I can get it for free. I'D rather keep my money for food and important stuff and get free entertainment while those morons try to stop piracy.

This goes for DS, DSi, PSP, Wii and Xbox 360. I would pirate the PS3 if it was possible, but it's not.


----------



## Overlord Zetta (Sep 3, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, it is true. This is a war Nintendo cannot win. However, instead of being smart about it, they all blindly attack whatever seems most convinient. Why can Nintendo not stop.....oh wait I know the answer to this!

Nintendo is greedy, now the only thing they care about is Money. I had hoped that they would remain the company that cared about the gamers as a whole like they were years ago....Guess I expected too much. 

Maybe it is true, that money is the root of all evil...


----------



## wchill (Sep 3, 2009)

Overlord Zetta said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I guess it's time to say good bye to the old days.
Also, if flashcard dealers are shut down, it wouldn't do too much other than raise prices everywhere else (or keep them the same) and they can't shut down every dealer. I think DX should be safe at least.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 3, 2009)

They can't shut anyone down, it's impossible. There is more pirates then multi-billions dollars corporations who fights piracy.

If you shut something down, 10 more places show up.

If you take the exem-0ple of Nappster back in the days, who got shut down, well, it didn't last long, more file sharing service came up, like Kazaa, limewire and other stuff people use.

A war against piracy is a war that no one can win. Pirates will always be there, this alone make them the winner.

I liked Nintendo too back in the days. Now, I pirate DSi, Wii, 360 games because they are damn too expensive and I pirate PSP stuffs because lets face it, what Sony offer with the PSP is crap (also expensive).

When they do stuff like that, it makes me want to pirate more (and I will).

I was planning to buy the really good DS and Wii games (like pokemon HeartGold and Pokemon SoulSilver the day they would come to North America), but now, I won't. I will never buy any DS and Wii stuff EVER AGAIN.

I urge anyone with a flashcart or a modchip to do the same.


----------



## Overlord Zetta (Sep 3, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> They can't shut anyone down, it's impossible. There is more pirates then multi-billions dollars corporations who fights piracy.
> 
> If you shut something down, 10 more places show up.
> 
> ...



True, true. Lets all look it at this in a way that we all have probably done once before.

Pirates are exactly like a Hydra, you cut off one head and three more grow in it's place. You can never really defeat the beast, because it always divides and grows.


----------



## Advi (Sep 3, 2009)

lol, no matter what another flashcart team will pop up every time another is taken down (like the R4 in Japan) and there is NOTHING that can be done about their stuff being pirated over the internet.

i for one find it funny sometimes, i laughed my ass off when Ubisoft blamed their Petz and Imagine games' failures on piracy.


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 3, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Nintendo is starting to close down websites that sell Flashcarts as off now.  First website they seemed to close is thedsdeals.com
> 
> They even make a new site for the Anti-Piracy campaign.
> 
> http://ap.nintendo.com/


\

That's actually a pretty neat site.

They have pics of counterfit handheld carts.

http://ap.nintendo.com/detect/photos/


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a feeling RHS is next on the list since its located in the states :/


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 3, 2009)

Some research told that almost everyone in the USA with a DS have a Flashcard, so it isn't that weird they want to ban that!


----------



## antonkan (Sep 3, 2009)

Nintendo says the flashcart, or "Game Copies," are illegal, becuase of piracy. The reason why Nintendo wants anti-piracy is becuase the company's economy is going down for their business, and lose hundreds of jobs.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 3, 2009)

This is stupid. Flashcarts aren't always used for piracy. Damn you Nintendo.



			
				kwartel said:
			
		

> Some research told that almost everyone in the USA with a DS have a Flashcard, so it isn't that weird they want to ban that!



Where are you getting that wack info? Even if it was true at least back it up with a source.


----------



## Advi (Sep 3, 2009)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed, the site is actually rather well-researched in a lot of places. while they don't actually mention homebrew it's still pretty informative.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 3, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> This is stupid. Flashcarts aren't always used for piracy. Damn you Nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was in a Dutch newspaper


----------



## antonkan (Sep 3, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> This is stupid. Flashcarts aren't always used for piracy. Damn you Nintendo.


That's why Nintendo is now hosting the anti-piracy campaign to increase and save the economy for their business!


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 3, 2009)

Well the fact is, because I'm a pirate I've bought my DS and Wii and other hardware, so...


----------



## Advi (Sep 3, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that doesn't make sense. homebrew writing is a huge turn-on to the systems for hobbyist programmers and the like, not to mention multimedia on a DS. besides piracy it's just another reason to buy their product.

the reason Nintendo wants flashcarts to be illegal is also because they're not the one making them and raking in the dough. i'm quite shocked that they haven't sunk Datel for this.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 3, 2009)

There's a lot to be said about this war between Nintendo vs Privacy. In general they can't stop it because look at how they tried to stop the R4; the original company that made them. Now there's three different kind of clones representing the r4.


----------



## Fat D (Sep 3, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> indeed, the site is actually rather well-researched in a lot of places. while they don't actually mention homebrew it's still pretty informative.


Of course they do not mention homebrew. It is something legal that goes against their ideas of a locked-down platform, enabling users to use software Nintendo does not get any licensing money from without violating IP laws.
Also, that Mario reminds me of http://www.cubetoons.com/index.php?option=...id=104:level-58


----------



## Gandev (Sep 3, 2009)

Doesn't this sound stupid.If this happens Microsoft and all game publishers should ban all DVD disks, because windows and other stuff can be copied into them....


----------



## Rayder (Sep 3, 2009)

Essentially, Ninty is doing this to appease their 3rd-party's.  They have to show that they are doing something about piracy so the 3rd's will keep making shovelware for the DS/Wii.


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 3, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh there's no way they lose that much. I wouldn't even bother buying 9/10 of the ds games I download if I actually HAD the money. and if it weren't for my R4 I wouldn't even have a DS anymore I'd have bought a PSP a long time ago so Nintendo, STFU & GTFO! (bitches)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 3, 2009)

WTF... They've got Moon Media Player on their list


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 3, 2009)

Nintendo really shoulda done something before hand to prevent people pirating. I mean, better games, better console protection and decent online play. I mean take the 360, even tho it can be hacked its not easy to do for a novice whereas a ds owner can go out and buy a cart and mem car then transfer files simples...Then look at the risks of flashing your 360, you could get banned from live which is a huge worry for people so people opt out of flashing thier consoles.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The creation of a single video game often takes several years of work for teams of game developers, artists, animators, musicians, motion capture artists and many others.




Several years??

where do the get that from?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 3, 2009)

Never gonna make a difference. We're to popular.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 3, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...how long did you think it takes? 1-3 years is the standard for today's games


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2009)

^^Sorry but a majority of the DS games are shovelware produced in a few months

That anti-piracy mario should look like this.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 3, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I told you Nintendo....
> I wouldn't pirate your games IF THEY WEREN'T SO FUCKING EXPENSIVE.



DS Games arnt that expensive...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 3, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even 20$ for a new game imo is too expensive. I mean, it's just some little cartbridge.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Nintendo should make an update, release a shovelware where you can do some save hacks to hack the console.  Then repeat when they make a proper hack where you dont need to buy anything.  This way they'll make money.  I bought my Twilight Princess because of this reason.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 3, 2009)

The only miracle here is that it's taken them so long. Stop crying about it.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 3, 2009)

I think the least they could do to us is make sure we never unlock DSi mode.  Or make there own flascharts that are clones of the R4 or Acekard that bricks your DS.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow if you read their faq they answer questions about the debate on emulators and they completely skip over the fact that alot of people use them to play "legal" backups of games they have bought.

I agree with alot of points made here, they have nothing to complain about they are gaining about 15 times more money than they are actually losing if not alot more. And if they want to stop piracy maybe a DS game shouldn't be 40 fucking dollars.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey everybody, why not we report all the scamming/bad websites? That way, we can get more people to shop at good sites, such as GBAtemp affiliates!

Then again, that would make it easier for Nintendo to close down good websites


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 4, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Wow if you read their faq they answer questions about the debate on emulators and they completely skip over the fact that alot of people use them to play "legal" backups of games they have bought.


That's a myth; owning a game does not grant you the rights to make or keep a copy of it.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 4, 2009)

Pretty much what Psyfira said, that whole business of its "your" game is misguided. I dont see anything wrong with what ninty are doing, if i was a company id do all i can to protect my companys IP's, Theyre just trying to make sure they make as much money as they can. In future tho they should spend more time into looking into better ways of protecting future consoles from being hacked. I mean look at sony with the psp go, they've already stated theyve done alot to try to make it unhackable.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 4, 2009)

They cant really close down most of the stores as they is a legal grey area over flash carts as they are intended to play homebrew which is user created and so is legal as it does not require you to modify the console in any way

So i think that most site like the gbatemp sponsors and other great store like DX will be fine


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude plus remember what Ubisoft said about there Imagine games that no one is buying it because of piracy?  Well on my ROM website it tells you how many people downloaded a Rom and for Imagine its over 10000 for some of the Imagine games maybe it is because of Piracy.

EDIT:  Topic = Win.  Never had a topic that I made 5 pages


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 4, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> They cant really close down most of the stores as they is a legal grey area over flash carts as they are intended to play homebrew which is user created and so is legal as it does not require you to modify the console in any way
> 
> So i think that most site like the gbatemp sponsors and other great store like DX will be fine



Thinking that flashcarts are intended for homebrew is naive, thats just a cover story...The main reason theyre made is to allow people to play games for free.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 4, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I no that 99% of people use them for games but they have a legit reason for being built and in the eyes of the law aslong as the creator tell people they can not use this cart for gaming then they are legally safe. well not totally safe but they have some legal protection


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't get it.  Who cares.  Its not like we are stealing something physically were stealing something virtually.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 4, 2009)

yes but stealing is stealing as supposedly for every game you download thats one lossed sale for nintendo but they dont understand that most games we pirate we would never buy as they arnt worth it and so if nintendo and other developers starting making better games and selling them at lower price then they would of solved the pirate porblem, well not 100% but it would be decreased.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 4, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over here it cost at least around 30+ ~ 60+ for a ds game, pff, thats nearly the same price as a pc game :|


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 4, 2009)

Any game I downloaded I wouldn't have ever bought in the first place even if I couldn't have download them.  I wouldn't ever spend my money on a video game as I have a life and waste my money on important thing that benefit me in life and Nintendo has to learn about that.  Just because they are video game freak that buys every game there is doesn't mean everyone is also.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like Nintendo is starting to realize they will never win the Piracy War.  They are making a good start of making money again by joining the candy factory.  Lmao they are starting to make candy because no one wants to buy there video games.  I hope them success in there new Candy business.

Hey look what my little brother just bought in the store Lmao I took a pic off it.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I no that 99% of people use them for games but they have a legit reason for being built and in the eyes of the law aslong as the creator tell people they can not use this cart for gaming then they are legally safe. well not totally safe but they have some legal protection


For this to be true, the flashcart creators better stop updating the firmware if a game doesn't work (just an example -> Acekard FW update). Also, I don't recall any team saying their carts are intended for homebrew use _only_, so unless they start saying that (which will lead to less sales from uninformed buyers), this argument is rather weak.
Furthermore, the latest bootloader update for the DSi range of carts contains (parts of) code of a commercial game, which _is_ illegal, so they can't (legally) sell these carts, even if they (can) change it back to their own icon/title.

A few years ago Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft sued Lik-Sang.com for selling mod-chips and flashcarts and they had to stop selling these items, so the area can't be that grey, imo.

_edit:_ @jakob95: Are you sure there was no bigger picture of it around?!


----------



## PettingZoo (Sep 4, 2009)

What the shit jakob, there are things called spoiler tags you know.


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 4, 2009)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> _edit:_ @jakob95: Are you sure there was no bigger picture of it around?!



I took the pic myself with my camera...  And I made a spoiler tag also.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 4, 2009)

they cant go too far... they will stop like they did for the carts


----------

